# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Что Вы делаете на этом форуме ?

## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Рассказывайте, рассказывайте,, Кто и какими судьбами здесь оказался,,,

----------


## ♣♣♣

> Рассказывайте, рассказывайте,, Кто и какими судьбами здесь оказался,,,


 искал ч-з гугл способы

----------


## Black Angel

Нашла через поисковик по запросу "суицид форум", но видимо из-за каких-то технических проблем форум не открывался, и я забила на это дело. Уже потом, где-то через 4 месяца, ссылку сюда мне кинул MATARIE, так я здесь и осталась

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Я, например, когда поняла что всех нас когда-то ждет Смерть,,,,то я решила, сделать Смерть частью своей Жизни !! и признаться Ей  в Любви !!

----------


## Римма

4й вариант ответа

А так - если напрямую - ищу интересных людей, с которыми можно было бы пообщаться о чем-то выходящем за рамки традиционных человеческих интересов вроде пожрать-поспать.

Плохие времена бывают у всех, но именно критическая ситуация обнажает суть человека. И мне кажется, на этом форуме гораздо больше искренности, чем где-либо еще.

И вовсе не обязательно, что люди вечно буду грузиться по поводу суи... Задумался о смысле жизни - уже хорошо.

Скорее этот форум как больница, реанимация. Сюда попадают в плохом состоянии. Кому-то помогают здесь выбраться из депрессняка, а кто-то не выдерживает того, что преподнесла ему жизнь, и сдается.

Скажем так - ищу интересных собеседников...

----------


## blooddrakon

Простите мне мои врождённые склонности к троллизму , но просто не удержался чтобы не выбрать последнее :Big Grin:  Если серьёзно то когда пришёл, наверное просто хотелось понимания что-ли, общения с кем то хоть как то близкими по духу.... всё-таки в те времена меня всё больше окружали люди с которыми едва ли можно было просто пообщаться по душам , о наболевшем, ну да и хотелось тоже и самому помочь кому-то оказать хоть какую-то поддержку тем кому это надо. А сейчас уже просто потому что привык )) Жаль конечно правда, что остаётся все меньше времени чтобы сюда заходить , да и надо признаться что теперь чаще появлюсь тут скорее как модер, нежели как участник или интересный собеседник, и не всегда удаётся пообщаться даже с теми кого знаю, не говоря уже о новичках среди которых тоже есть несомненно люди разумные и интересные.

----------


## astalavista333

ищущая печали самая класная дев4онка на этом форуме !!!!!   оказался сдесь просто так потомучто жизнь дерьмо а солнце ёбаный фонарь

----------


## U.F.O.

я искал порно и гугл закинул меня сюда... я так не посмотрел порно...(( я так и не узнаю што такое порно....(((((((

----------


## U.F.O.

буууууу!!!! (((

----------


## Красный_Кот

я тут потому что мне интересно чем кто дышит

----------


## Зерошпиль

реально ищу способ. Такой что бы не пожалеть когда обратного пути не будет

----------


## pobarabanus

Что Вы делаете на этом форуме ?

 расслабляюсь

----------


## inv

из предложенных вариантов ответа я больше склоняюсь к последнему. Всем привет с того света. *машет рукой* Не думайте, что здесь чем-то лучше.

----------


## Pechalka

не голосовала я.Т.к у меня четыре варианта:

ищу способы су
ищу общения с собратьями по несчастью
просто депресняк, незнаю что делаю
я засекреченный маньяк, которому нравится смотреть как другие убиваются 

Вот так!

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Пришел давно сюда, не искал способы, не собирался умирать, фик знает чо ваще искал..  истины может быть..  или правды какой то..  до сих пор не знаю..   но форум мне помог, не жалею что здесь оказался..

----------


## Irene

Набрала в поиске "форум суицид". Этот - первый в списке. Хочу специфического общения.

----------


## Дима_

Я смотрю как люди решают свои проблемы. Чтоб мне тоже знать, как их решать. Другим даю советы, если знаю решение проблемы.

----------


## BWo13lf

загуглил "свежий форум су", на просто " форум су " нашел много интересного но те форумы уже загнулись.

----------


## Пропавший без вести

сижу

----------


## Агата

> сижу


 сколько лет ещё осталось до конца срока? )

----------


## аутоагрессия

набрала в гугле "зачем люди режут руки" сайт понравился,много людей здесь сидят да и атмосфера тут тоже ничего ,зарегестрировалась и понеслось...



> Набрала в поиске "форум суицид". Этот - первый в списке. Хочу специфического общения.


  это независимый суицид-форум.Я всегда в гугле ввожу если сюда хочу зайти так как удаляю весь журнал.Я же как бы для всех примерная девочка.Су?Не не слышала))

----------


## Игорёк

> а я никогда не понимал зачем заходить на сайты через гугл. неужели сложно запомнить suicide-forum.com?


 Чтоб адреса в браузере не осталось, наивный )

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Чтоб адреса в браузере не осталось, наивный )


 именно так и есть,предохранятся нужно всегда.Раз уже пропалилась,больше такого не повторится.Иначе я не смогу исполнить все свои планы,если узнают,что я помирать собираюсь.

----------


## Агата

> атмосфера тут тоже ничего


 да не очень здесь атмосфера сейчас...

----------


## trypo

чего не хватает  :Smile: 
схваток су и антису ?
реальных суицидников , которые уходили отсюда ( с форума ) на тот свет ?

проблемы у людей вроде как те же остались , что тогда , что сейчас.

или может свой запал погас ?

----------


## аутоагрессия

> да не очень здесь атмосфера сейчас...


 как для суицидника в самый раз.Можно хоть высказываться прямо и говорить как есть,а не прятаться под гримасой.

----------


## trypo

ой ли  :Smile: 
а может конкретней ?
может не хватает тех , кто ярко светит и сердце греет ?  :Smile: 
не хватает людей с сильной позицией  , отчасти харизмой ?  :Smile: 

просто ничего не горит вечно , и люди уходят , а остальные по ним скучают .
лично мне таких не достает , и признаться , скучаю  :Smile: 

но разу уж есть прописная истина :
звезда горит ярче всего перед затуханием -
тут уж ничего не поделаешь.

исчерпывайте в себе силы искорки метать  :Smile:

----------


## аутоагрессия

> ой ли 
> а может конкретней ?
> может не хватает тех , кто ярко светит и сердце греет ? 
> не хватает людей с сильной позицией  , отчасти харизмой ? 
> 
> просто ничего не горит вечно , и люди уходят , а остальные по ним скучают .
> лично мне таких не достает , и признаться , скучаю 
> 
> но разу уж есть прописная истина :
> ...


 мне тоже так не хватает некоторых людей с форума.Тоже скучаю по ним.Кто-то уходит,кто-то приходит.И когда-то и я уйду,грустно всё это.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> конкретнее?) есть желание выгнать отсюда вообще всех и запустить новых) и переделать форум заодно. но с такими замашками лучше сделать по другому - свалить самому.


  как ты хочешь переделать форум?

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> но кто нибудь из считающих форум нетортом может обьяснить почему он стал не торт?


 эпоха модерна и сам технический прогресс, виртуальное общение, индивидуализация общества и ещё множество факторов отдаляет людей друг от друга и делают их более невосприимчивыми друг к другу. за малый период времени это незаметно, а вот за 5.5 лет, которые и ты и я тут находимся - это очевидно. просто общество индивидуализируется и потому люди становятся душевно дальше друг от друга.

----------


## Гражданин

> я не согласен с официальной линией партии))
> но кто нибудь из считающих форум нетортом может обьяснить почему он стал не торт? я тоже не могу. всё так незаметно поменялось что и не поймёшь что именно поменялось, и что надо сделать чтобы форум снова стал тортом.


 А ты раньше со многими общался? Часто описывался? Собеседники были интереснее? Мб дело в тебе отчасти, ощущение "не торт" в большей степени связаны с отсутствием или медленным прогрессом самореализации в твоей жизни?

----------


## WittYaxx

Уже в который раз прихожу на новый форум и везде мне говорят: «раньше было круче атмосфера и люди другие а сейчас говно.», и каждый раз мне становится грустно, потому что все кто раньше сидели на форумах сваливают в контакт, и контакт это почти единственный сайт в рашке на котором есть хоть какая-то движуха, ну, может еще жж.

----------


## Traumerei

Ах,мой друг,мне тоже невыносимо грустно от мыслей,подобных ностальгии по прошлому...хотя если посмотреть объективно,то едва ли что-то изменилось. ( это при том,что единственное постоянство в изменении) Прошлые проблемы кажутся и не проблемами вовсе,ссоры-не ссорами,а детским лепетом...по крайней мере моё понимание жизни всё так искажает.

----------


## LivingDeadGirl

искала оживленный форум су

----------


## Апокалиптик

Я здесь пытаюсь убивать время, потому что борюсь с лежанием на кровати и мне нужно чем-то заниматься, причем чем-то не очень напряжным, хотя любое действие, кроме лежания на кровати вызывает у меня напряжение.

----------


## pblcb

я не знаю. понимание того, что не я одна думаю об этом.

----------


## Troumn

Ищу общения. Больше, в принципе, ничего.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Общаюсь с братьями по разуму, несчастью и другими братьями и сестрами. Флужу

----------


## Melissa

Накатывает иногда плохое настроение ( депрессия),вот я и здесь. Если начну близким рассказывать как я помышляю мылить веревку, то они всерьез начнут беспокоиться.

----------


## Lera Fly

> просто депресняк, незнаю что делаю


 вот

----------


## Esphira

Ищу себя...

----------


## Габо

Захожу по старой памяти. Испытываю смешанные полуностальгические чувства. Передаю приветы всем, чтобы никого из-за дедовской памяти неупомянутого не обидеть.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Захожу по старой памяти. Испытываю смешанные полуностальгические чувства. Передаю приветы всем, чтобы никого из-за дедовской памяти неупомянутого не обидеть.


 Mah nigger.

----------


## zmejka

Уже и не знаю...

----------


## merryunbirthday

мы беженцы с закрытых pagesofpain и прочих накраев, нам некуда пойти поныть о смерти(

----------


## fuсka rolla

> мы беженцы с закрытых pagesofpain и прочих накраев, нам некуда пойти поныть о смерти(


 Он сконцами закрыт, или через впн можно зайти?

----------


## merryunbirthday

Совсем закрыт, домен освободился уже.

----------


## advocatus diaboli

пишу потомучто одиноко стало©)

----------

